# String Quartet Reccomendations



## Mr Salek (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi guys,

I've been asked to form a quartet for a wedding which will be held around June time. I've also been asked to choose all of the music to be played. The problem is I've done this before and been through the whole "Pachelbel's Canon plus some easy Mozart quartets" each time and I'd like something new that could fit vaguely into the standard quartet repertoire for my own personal experience. Having said this, it shouldn't be too nasty as we won't be able to have many rehearsals. It should also of course be suitable for a wedding! Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance,
Mr Salek


----------



## Frasier (Mar 10, 2007)

Suggest some of the music from Borodin's Quartet #2 - the Nocturne, maybe the scherzo though you might have people humming along.


----------



## ChamberNut (Jan 30, 2007)

Some suggestions:

Schubert - "Death of The Maiden", the 1st 2 movements especially.
Schubert - Opening mvt of the Rosamunde Quartet No. 13

Schumann - Mvt. 2 of Quartet No. 3

Beethoven - String Quartet No. 4 - 1st mvt.
Beethoven - String Quartet No. 13 - 5th mvt. Cavatina (so beautiful, but perhaps too melancholic)
Beethoven - String Quartet No. 15 - 3rd mvt.


----------



## ChamberNut (Jan 30, 2007)

Or....for something completely different but very upbeat.....how about a rendition of "Popcorn" for string quartet?


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

ChamberNut said:


> Some suggestions:
> 
> Schubert - "Death of The Maiden", the 1st 2 movements especially.


For a wedding? What do I know, anyway, you're the chamber nut. But with that title, uh uh.


----------



## ChamberNut (Jan 30, 2007)

opus67 said:


> For a wedding? What do I know, anyway, you're the chamber nut. But with that title, uh uh.


Actually, it is fitting for a wedding. Dictionary.com defines a maiden as "a girl or young unmarried woman".


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

ChamberNut said:


> Actually, it is fitting for a wedding. Dictionary.com defines a maiden as "a girl or young unmarried woman".


Did you look at the title you gave?


----------



## ChamberNut (Jan 30, 2007)

Oops, thanks for pointing that out! "Death AND the Maiden".


----------



## Frasier (Mar 10, 2007)

Are you playing before or during the ceremony or reception? 

It's still possible to get popular pieces arranged for string quartet if you don't feel disposed to arrange them yourself: Stringworks - Blues, Beatles, Ballads, Film etc. 

They're quite expensive per set but presumably if you're trying to build repertoire for public playing, they're might be worth a look. I'd say they lie some way between the UK grades 3 and 6. Stringworks. Try Musicroom.com or music-makers.co.uk


----------



## Mr Salek (Apr 11, 2006)

Thanks for your responses!

I think it's the reception, but last time we played for the ceremony too. I'd love to play Death and the Maiden, but I wasn't sure if it was appropriate. In fact, I meant to mention it in my original post. Would any of the movements be OK to do?


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

Mr Salek said:


> Thanks for your responses!
> 
> I think it's the reception, but last time we played for the ceremony too. I'd love to play Death and the Maiden, but I wasn't sure if it was appropriate. In fact, I meant to mention it in my original post. Would any of the movements be OK to do?


From what I've heard, the first movement is quite "strong" for such an occassion, IMHO.


----------

